# blue degus



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

guess wat everyone woooooooooooooooooooooooooooo my first litter of blue goos have been born there is 3 in the nest either a very small littler or there is more on the way wooooooooo lol 

i want it to be 2 girls and one boy and i want to keep the boy for my trio of girls hehehe


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

you dont know how excited i got then  i dont know why because a) your too far and b) im not aloud anymore


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

haha but they are so cute and BLUE hehehehehehe


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Well I have pink ones so nerrr  well there pink when they eat the mineral thing


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

O yea , I think you should move closer


----------



## ikikata (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow, lucky you, they must be very sweet 
How did you get blue degu's in the first place, did u breed brown and get some blue or did you just find blue degu's in a pet shop?

They must be very cute. pics


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

haha your just jealous haha


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

spankingtigger said:


> haha your just jealous haha


Not in the slightest  lol

You should come on holiday to Manchester and bring them to me and then convince my step dad to let me have them


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

flying out from manchester next friday


----------



## ikikata (Jul 15, 2009)

So how did you get them?


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

wat do you mean how did i get them?? when and male degu and a female degu mate they tend to make babys!!!!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I think she meant the colouring  Most people are used to bog standard brown degus and haven't even heard of blue ones!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

My [email protected] had 2 half blue ones the other week


----------



## ikikata (Jul 15, 2009)

spankingtigger said:


> wat do you mean how did i get them?? when and male degu and a female degu mate they tend to make babys!!!!


Lol, yh I'm aware of that. But what I meant was, how did you manage to get blue degu's in the first place. Did you buy a pair of blue degu's from a pet shop?


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i company i use for work imported them in for me


----------



## ikikata (Jul 15, 2009)

kl, from Chili?


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

not sure to be honest prob only some where like germany as that is where most of the coour varities are!! i should be getting some pieds soon if they can get hold of some


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

spankingtigger said:


> not sure to be honest prob only some where like germany as that is where most of the coour varities are!! i should be getting some pieds soon if they can get hold of some


You know how i'm like your best friend ever and you know how much you want to take a trip to lincolnshire and give me your blue goos :lol: 

I saw some half blues in [email protected] the other day too.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Marcia said:


> You know how i'm like your best friend ever and you know how much you want to take a trip to lincolnshire and give me your blue goos :lol:
> 
> I saw some half blues in [email protected] the other day too.


come to mine first  how fars lincolnshire from manchester lol


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

neither of you have having my babys there allllllllll mine hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

spankingtigger said:


> neither of you have having my babys there allllllllll mine hahahahahahahahaha


And mine :lol:


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

***cough*** mine ***cough****

i will have them one day


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

good job neither of you no where i live hahaha


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

If they go missing , it wasn't us


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

they wont go missing my killer hamsters will protect them!!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

spankingtigger said:


> they wont go missing my killer hamsters will protect them!!!


I'll send in my ninja gerbils :lol:


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

they will ust run away wen they see the size of my hammys


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i have blue degu babys na na na na na hahahahahaha lol


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

So do i! na na na na na! Oh wait, i don't but i will soon :001_tt2:
I prepping the ninja gerbils as we speak


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

spankingtigger said:


> i have blue degu babys na na na na na hahahahahaha lol


well i demand piccys when possible 

 hmmm not fair


----------



## ikikata (Jul 15, 2009)

Do you have any patched degu's? or just blue and brown?


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

just blue and brown i am hoping when i get back from cuba my pied degus will have been imported in  

i have my very first pic of a degus baby in blue let me pop to photo bucket and i will upload it


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

will try and get more pics later on today if i can find them and have chance  ohh and i have 2 normal degus ready to go if any one is interested in giving a lovely home to them  PM mefor more info


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Awwwwwwwww, baby goo


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

awwww baby bloo goo


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

no funny ideas now as you can see aunti bloo goo is watching baby bloo goo very closely lol ( my spelling is bad lol)


----------



## davecove (Aug 16, 2009)

I wish I could find some of those fancy colors here in the States. I had one male born in May that has a very prominent white patch on his flank and I can't wait to see if it breeds true. If it does, it will be the only 'fancy' degu color I have ever seen in person.

Dave
http://www.degu-hut.net


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

im suprised you cant find any over there they have everything i want over there lol


----------

